# finger print cost at local RCMP



## jandscotten (Dec 20, 2011)

They want $35 to do our fingerprints to send to the FBI for our police records check. Is this normal? It's a 5 minute job tops and we even supply the card. In the states I had it done at the local police station for $4.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jandscotten said:


> They want $35 to do our fingerprints to send to the FBI for our police records check. Is this normal? It's a 5 minute job tops and we even supply the card. In the states I had it done at the local police station for $4.


What do you mean 'is it normal'? It's the RCMP. It's highly improbable they would charge you an excessive amount just for the hell of it. It is what it is. You either pay it and get your application processed or you don't with the resultant consequences.


----------



## jandscotten (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry if I hit a nerve! There was no need for the snarky reply. It was just a question, I didn't know if I misunderstood the person and she was giving me the cost of a full background check or something else, hence the question "is it normal to pay $35 at the RCMP for just a fingerprint card".


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

jandscotten said:


> They want $35 to do our fingerprints to send to the FBI for our police records check. Is this normal? It's a 5 minute job tops and we even supply the card. In the states I had it done at the local police station for $4.


$35 bucks! That's it? These are the fees in London, UK: 

£63.00 ($99.64) per person for the 1st set of fingerprints
£95.00 ($150.25) for up to 3 sets of fingerprints
£132.00 ($208.77) for 4 or more sets of fingerprints


Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## jandscotten (Dec 20, 2011)

So I will take this as a yes and move on.


----------



## OTRA (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes - it's a normal rate for fingerprinting. The last time I had mine done was in that ball park.


----------

